# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Spanja Kampione e Euro2008.

## Gerrard

*Me dt 29/06/2008, luhet dhe Finalja e madhe e Euro 2008. Finalistja e parë tashmë dihet është Gjermania e cila pret Spanjën.

Kush mendoni se fiton Kampionatin Europian?

Ju urojë diskutim të këndshëm.

Kalofshi mirë,*

----------


## RaPSouL

Përshëndetje të gjithëve.


Së pari përgëzime për temën.

Pretendent nr 1 për të qenë finalisti i dytë është Spanja, mirëpo të gjithë në këtë europian jemi përballur me befasira nga të ndryshmet, ku roli i favoritit ishte vetem muhabet e jo realitet, andaj si dihet edhe kësaj ndeshje, edhe pse Spanja i ka shancet më të mëdhaja.

Sa i përket finales së madhe, mendoj se nuk është me rëndësi se cili është finalisti i dytë, meqë Gjermania do të bëj sallat cilado të jetë.

Gjermania ka ndryshuar plotësishtë nga ajo skuadër që e shihnim në ndeshjet e grupeve, dhe    sonte me kualifikimin për në finalen e madhe, e vulosi rolin e saj, për favoritin nr 1 për ta fituar këtë edicion të Euro 2008.


_Suksese Gjermanisë...._

----------


## KUSi

> Përshëndetje të gjithëve.
> 
> 
> Së pari përgëzime për temën.
> 
> Pretendent nr 1 për të qenë finalisti i dytë është Spanja, mirëpo të gjithë në këtë europian jemi përballur me befasira nga të ndryshmet, ku roli i favoritit ishte vetem muhabet e jo realitet, andaj si dihet edhe kësaj ndeshje, edhe pse Spanja i ka shancet më të mëdhaja.
> 
> Sa i përket finales së madhe, mendoj se nuk është me rëndësi se cili është finalisti i dytë, meqë Gjermania do të bëj sallat cilado të jetë.
> 
> ...


Adash Rusi da rafe niher Spanjen masandi di kthehen Gjermonit ene da shkoce n'done  :perqeshje:

----------


## -Alda-

Rusia ne 2 ndeshjet e fundit ka dhane maksimumin e saj. E meriton te jete ne finale se eshte nje skuader qe luan me shpirt dhe te kenaqe me futbollin qe ben.
Rusia kaloj Hollanden pretendenten kryesore qe mund te shkonte ne kete finale.
Spanja deri tani nuk ka dhene asnje gje te bukur qe mund te mbush mendjen qe eshte vertet nje skuader.
Shpresoj qe ne finale te shkoj Rusia dhe Gjermania te fitoj Kupen :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Altin1

Se ku vajti ajo tema "Turqi-Rusi ne finale", as ne kosh nuk po e gjej dot

----------


## OO7

> Se ku vajti ajo tema "Turqi-Rusi ne finale", as ne kosh nuk po e gjej dot


Duhet te kontrollojm MUAHHH-un ne menyre anale qe ta gjem temen.  :ngerdheshje: 

_ps: une nuk i fus duart tek ai_

----------


## Labeati

Bravo Gjermania, Ekipi Ma I Mire Qe Kena Pa Deri Tash. E Meriton Kampionatin!

----------


## Flori

Separi urime per emisjonin.

Euro2008 e fiton Rusia.

Mirulexofshim  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Lukather

Deutschland, Deutschland über alles. Bringt den POTT nach Haus!

----------


## Darius

> Separi urime per emisjonin.
> 
> Euro2008 e fiton Rusia.
> 
> Mirulexofshim


Thashe se do thoje e fiton Italia  :perqeshje: 

Rusi te kaloje Spanjen njehere pastaj ka pune me dojcat. Nuk u be sorra e kenetes te matet me shqiponjen gjermane.  Ja keshtu !!!

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

OOOOOOUUUU kush mund te me gjeje pak postimet e Darius ne forum pervec postimeve Gol te ndeshjes se djeshme.Darius ti ke thene nje gje absolutisht te vertete:NUk kam qef te tallem me tifozat e skuadrave qe humbin.Po te thuash ate qe eshte nuk ishte i drejte rezultati.Te thuash ate qe eshte.Te flasesh me tifozllik pastaj eshte tjeter gje.
Urime per finalen...

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Ne finale do jet Gjermani - Spanje
dhe ne fund do fitoj Gjermania me pernalti

----------


## KOKASHTA

Po mire mer burr...se kuptoj pse beheni kaq te padurueshem dhe hapni tema te tilla.
E cmendim mund te jape un kur nuk e di akoma se me ke ndeshet gjermania ne finale? Apo thjesht me hamende...

Nejse me ...

Si do qe te veje, rusia ngre kupen!

----------


## Ribery

nuk e di a do te kete force Rusia ti bej balle Spanjes, kur dihet se vetem para dy javesh e rrafi 4-1 ne ndeshjen e pare.Arshavin mungoi ne ate ndeshje,por nuk besoj se do te mund te bej dic me shume Rusia.
Mendoj se finalja do jete Gjermani-Spanje dhe do fitojne gjermanet

----------


## Ribery

> Duhet te kontrollojm MUAHHH-un ne menyre anale qe ta gjem temen. 
> 
> _ps: une nuk i fus duart tek ai_



hahaha oo po cme bere te qesh mor, hahahah

rrespekt

----------


## Nice_Boy

Gjermania kush tjeter..!!!!! .. do jete Kompione e Europes , pasi kemi luftuar me zemer deri me tani ..

Prej sonte urime.. Europ 2008 ( Gjermania )

niemand

----------


## Jack Watson

Fiton Gjermania! Spanja ska eksperiencen e duhur, ndersa gjermani eshte mjeshter per kete pune.

----------


## strange

Gjermania, do ta fitoje për te 4-ten here Uefa Cup  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Apollyon

Gjermania edhe se luan topi.

----------


## Julius

Këtu jam me Torot. 

Kanë këllqe - Sena, Xavi, Fabregas. 
Kanë bisht që nuk lë mizë t'i prekë vithet - Casillas. 
Kanë brirë. - Torres Villa. 


Së fundi, keq të mos i vijë kujt po e meritojnë kupën. Kanë qëndruar deri në fund siç u ka hije.

----------

